# Any feedback on WEN drill Press?



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Been looking at the WEN 4225 floor standing drill press. Here are the specs. I've liked other WEN products, so this is under consideration. Here are the specs. 4 stars on Amazon and Home Depot sites. Bought a bench model, but think I might return it and order the larger unit. Will see fairly light duty on wood or occasssionally aluminum. I will put a fairly large table on it. This is about the top of my DP budget.

WEN 4225 8.6-Amp Variable Speed Floor Standing Drill Press, 15-Inch
4.4 out of 5 stars 12 customer reviews
$499.99 FREE Shipping on Amazon, less at HD and with free pickup at local store.

-4-inch stroke 
-speed anywhere from 280 RPM to 3300 RPM
-displays rpm.
-Built-in work light, a precision laser
-5/8 inch keyed chuck
-12-inch by 12-inch cast iron work table pivots up to 45 degrees in both directions
-2-year warranty.
Thoughts?


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> Been looking at the WEN 4225 floor standing drill press. Here are the specs. I've liked other WEN products, so this is under consideration. Here are the specs. 4 stars on Amazon and Home Depot sites. Bought a bench model, but think I might return it and order the larger unit. Will see fairly light duty on wood or occasssionally aluminum. I will put a fairly large table on it. This is about the top of my DP budget.
> 
> WEN 4225 8.6-Amp Variable Speed Floor Standing Drill Press, 15-Inch
> 4.4 out of 5 stars 12 customer reviews
> ...


@ DesertRatTom,Hi Tom,you get what you pay for (?) This drill seems a bit pricey to me,but it seems a quality item & a lot better than cheaper varieties.Should serve you well so I say, "go for it."


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Tom, I've got an older Grizzly (at least 5 years old), the G7944 being the closest model available now. The Grizzly is close is price. Grizzly specs:

$420 (Wen $500)
3-1/4" stroke (Wen: 4")
14" (Wen 15")
No rpm display.
No laser.
Depth stop is HORRIBLE (2 nuts type...and I'm talking about the drill press, here). Looks better on the Wen.

I think these differences are well worth the extra $80. For me, the better stroke, reach, and depth stop of the Wen are well worth it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Changed my mind about returning the 12 inch model and getting the floor stand unit because I just don't use a DP all that often and I was happy with even a 2 5/8th plunge depth. It just didn't seem necessary to pop for another 300 bucks.Just got it set up and tested. Very nice for a bench top.

https://www.amazon.com/WEN-4214-12-...68060&sr=8-1&keywords=WEN+12+inch+drill+press

After setting it up, I realized it was a sizable unit, much larger than I thought, much bigger than the small DP it replaced. 131 reviews, rated 4.5 stars
Specs:
Infinitely variable speed ranges from 580-3200 RPMS. Mechanical variable speed delivers equal torque throughout the range. LED read out displays speed.
Spindle Travel of 3-1/8" with easy to read, locking linear depth stop for accurate and repeatable drilling operations
Durable 2/3hp induction motor develops ample torque and power
9-1/2 x 9-1/2" cast iron worktable features rack & pinion height adjustment and bevels up to 45 Degree left & right
Includes drill press, mechanical variable speed, laser, table roller extension, 5/8" keyed chuck & key, tools for assembly 
Fit and finish is a little rough on the painted main body casting. 

Heavy package. You can also order from Home Depot for the same price and have it delivered to your local HD store. Arrives in a number of pieces, well packed in foam. I was able to easily assemble it, but definitely needed a hand truck to move the full box.

First test after setup was good. I like it.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi Tom

I bought the same model but mine is about 2 years old. I have had good success with this DP. Occasionally I can stall it if I am pushing it too fast into the wood. It is accurate and the runoff is less than .002" so I am happy with mine also.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm happy to hear about this. There's no way I'm going to try to get my old 300 pound floor model from my garage and down the steps to my basement. So I've been shopping for bench top models. I'm glad to hear some positive reviews from real woodworkers. Thanks.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Decided to post a picture of the WEN 12 inch drill press. It stands 3 feet tall, the DP it replaced was just a tad over 26 inches. It has a built in LED light, but it is fixed under the body of the machine, right next to the crosshair lasers, but I will probably add a much brighter light on a flexible arm. I'm going to make a nice sized table with replaceable insert for it as well. I like it more every time I use it.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Looks great, Tom! I built a table, with a replaceable insert, for my Grizzly and love it. I'm still on the first insert :smile:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@furboo I wonder if you know what they call the mechanism in this that sets speed. It is a little like a helicopter...you move a lever on the side and that opens or closes down a sort of pully that is maybe 4-5 inches wide, which allows the belt to move in or out from the center. Sort of a variable pully. The other pully is fixed. So, as the adjustable pully closes down or opens up, the ratio changes. Any idea what you'd call that kind of mechanism.

BTW, thanks for the correction on the XB70 (at Wright Pat). One thing that surpirsed me was that originally the B-17 was made for the Italians and it looked different and was painted a sand color. I'd love to go back there and spend a couple of days, which will kill my hips and back but worth it. I know I missed a lot of things and never got to the outdoor displays.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

DesertRatTom said:


> @furboo I wonder if you know what they call the mechanism in this that sets speed. It is a little like a helicopter...you move a lever on the side and that opens or closes down a sort of pully that is maybe 4-5 inches wide, which allows the belt to move in or out from the center. Sort of a variable pully. The other pully is fixed. So, as the adjustable pully closes down or opens up, the ratio changes. Any idea what you'd call that kind of mechanism.


Sounds like the kind of continuously variable transmission (CVT) that scooters have. A Reeves drive is another name for it according to Wikipedia.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conti...ble-diameter_pulley_.28VDP.29_or_Reeves_drive


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm now even more impressed with the Wen. On my Griz, I have to change the belts by hand to get a different speed.

I agree with Andy, it does sound like a CVT. But you also called it by its name: _variable-speed pulley_ (which some CVTs are based on)...is the Wen like the video below?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

furboo said:


> I'm now even more impressed with the Wen. On my Griz, I have to change the belts by hand to get a different speed.
> 
> I agree with Andy, it does sound like a CVT. But you also called it by its name: _variable-speed pulley_ (which some CVTs are based on)...is the Wen like the video below?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4h-Me5lSOY


That's pretty much it. I can see that it might mean shorter belt life, but I won't use it enough for that to matter. The rpm readout is based on the shaft speed, I'm sure. BTW, the laser crosshairs seem pretty accurate.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

A little more feedback after 7 months of use. I discovered that the WEN 12 inch bench model is identical to the Jet, but half the price. Identical down to casting marks. I am very happy with this machine. Be sure to fully tap in the chuck, mine came loose until I gave it a good whack. I also like the table, which has a roller outrigger you can pull out if you wish. I put a plywood table on mine with replacable center. The drill is perfectly perpendicular to the table, so I feel comfortable using it for drilling out mortises. The spring that retracts the bit is noticeably strong, so you have to take a serious grip of the feed lever. I have no hesitation about buying this very nice tool. You can also order it delivered to either WalMart or Home Depot. WalMart was cheaper when I bought mine last Feb., and store delivery is free.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@richardson121 Hi Louis, and welcome to the Forum. Thought you might enjoy an update on this really fine machine. I also have some suggestions for sawdust collection.

I have two of the WEN air filters, which are half the price of comparable brand name models, but use idential filters and seem to have the same motors. I got the second one delivered at my local WalMart, and on sale for $99. I have a small shop in a shed in the back yard, and also have my wood prep tools in my finished garage. So I have one of these filters in each shop area. 

Harbor Freight has an occasional sale on their 2hp sawdust collection units, and with their 25% coupon, that brings the price down near $150. I'm a stickler for sawdust collection and think it should be put in place along with your first tools. In my small shop, I have a Wynn 1 micron filter added to the HF unit so I can filter out nearly all sawdust. I also wear a mask while cutting and keep it on. I run the WEN filter for a couple of hours to clear out all the suspended fine dust that is so hard on lungs.

Don't forget to introduce yourself with a separate post. We're a pretty friendly bunch.


----------



## wkearney99 (Oct 12, 2016)

Just steer clear of the WEN sliding miter saw. I have one and it's awful. It can't reliably make an angled miter due to flex in the arm/base. When you pull it down there's enough deflection to cause several degrees change to the angle. Now it's a glorified chop saw.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

wkearney99 said:


> Just steer clear of the WEN sliding miter saw. I have one and it's awful. It can't reliably make an angled miter due to flex in the arm/base. When you pull it down there's enough deflection to cause several degrees change to the angle. Now it's a glorified chop saw.


Sorry to hear that about their sliding miter saw. I was wondering about some of their other tools. One nice thing about ordering and pickup through a retailer is that returns are much easier and the shipping box usually arrives is better shape so if you have to return something, it repacks easily. I went for the Bosch ten inch sliding miter, which is excellent right out of the box. But you still need a Wixey to make sure the blade is 90, or any other exact angle, to the base. A twist in the slider arms, or weakness is a fatal flaw. I had a twelve inch DeWalt that had horrible blade deflection. It was always off. I use all full kerf blades in my saws these days and deflection is a thing of the past.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I've probably posted this link before but in any case lots of neat info here...
Drill Presses & Chucks


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

furboo said:


> Tom, I've got an older Grizzly (at least 5 years old), the G7944 being the closest model available now. The Grizzly is close is price. Grizzly specs:
> 
> $420 (Wen $500)
> 3-1/4" stroke (Wen: 4")
> ...


The 4" stroke on the Wen is a bare minimum. I would never go less. If you have to make a deep cut and the bit is long enough but you have to stop and raise the table in the middle of drilling a hole, it is a real PIA. Specs aren't everything and I don't put too much faith in just a few reviews. I read them and often they are useless. "My new whatever just arrived. I am sure it will be great. 5 stars". Specs don't reflect sloppy manufacture, poor reliability, lack of support and spare parts, etc. I like to see what I am buying. A table might tilt left and right but is it square to the chuck front to back? Is there play in the quill whwn it is fully extended? Does the table crank up and down smoothly? Bells and whistles like,lasers,and speed,indicators are toys. What is important is ridgid structure that is properly aligned, moves,smoothly and has enough power. Also cheap chucks often do not center the bit or hold well under load. That is something to check. It is a lot to look at but you can learn to hate a tool that has these types of problems.




Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Been using it for a year and very happy with it. I have checked to see that the table is 90 to the bit. I have a long 3/8 bit and lined it up with an engineers square. Once the table's clamp onto the post is tightened up, it's 90. I have had to use that bit and move the table to get through a 5.5 inch piece. I'm drilling wood, so I'm not looking for perfection, so usability is my standard.


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> Been using it for a year and very happy with it. I have checked to see that the table is 90 to the bit. I have a long 3/8 bit and lined it up with an engineers square. Once the table's clamp onto the post is tightened up, it's 90. I have had to use that bit and move the table to get through a 5.5 inch piece. I'm drilling wood, so I'm not looking for perfection, so usability is my standard.


Glad to hear it. So far so good. I bought my Taiwan drill press a long time ago. There is now a shim in the back of the table. One of the multi step pulleys was drilled crooked. The hole starts at the center on one end and comes out off center at the other. Good thing a machinist friend was able to rebore and sleeve the hole back to size. We had one at work that the rack that the table height is adjusted on would bind and buckle when moving it, even after cleaning and lubing the end collars.The handle for the quull also broke. I am glad you got a good one but there is plenty of junk out there from China and even Taiwan. The quality probably has a lot to do with what the importer will tolerate or is willing to pay for. I drill as much steel and aluminum as wood and plastic. I also use it with sanding drums and wire wheels, which is not the best thing for DP bearings. I have even done the dangerous, and highly discouraged milling with it. The taper that holds the chuck can fall out and send the chuck flying and it can damage the quill bearings.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@Mycrossover Yeah, how you're using it really makes a difference. At my rate of usage, I'm never going to wear it out. 

I have a great Laguna table saw. I've read that they make the table producer age their steel for some time before machining it flat. Warping greatly reduced. I'm sure the cheap tool makers have just in time delivery so their iron and steel is fresh out of the mill. I am also a fuss budget on setting up new tools.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

anniapaerlm said:


> Wen is always best brand for the drill press. The consumer can easily assemble and used. Its price is reasonable. I read some reviews of wen drill press the model is Wen 4214, Wen 4208 and WEN 4210. In my opinion Wen is the best drill press.


And this statement is based on what?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

anniapalmer said:


> Wen is always best brand for the drill press. The consumer can easily assemble and used. Its price is reasonable. I read some reviews of wen drill press the model is Wen 4214, Wen 4208 and WEN 4210. In my opinion Wen is the best drill press.


With only two months woodworking experience, I find your statement hard to believe.


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't know about any other WEN products but I took a chance and bought the 4225. I bought it specifically for mostly Mortise work and so far its right on the money for me. I've had it for about a month so as far as longevity can't speak to that. Only time will tell as with any product.

I asked WEN two questions via email about the 4225 and they responded withing 2 hours on both. I considered that impressive.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> With only two months woodworking experience, I find your statement hard to believe.


I'm with you Mike - I think we have "another one" - cleanup on aisle 4


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> @Mycrossover Yeah, how you're using it really makes a difference. At my rate of usage, I'm never going to wear it out.
> 
> I have a great Laguna table saw. I've read that they make the table producer age their steel for some time before machining it flat. Warping greatly reduced. I'm sure the cheap tool makers have just in time delivery so their iron and steel is fresh out of the mill. I am also a fuss budget on setting up new tools.


That's cast iron you are referring to. Thats the stuff that needs to stop warping before it is machined. Steel is pretty stable.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

vchiarelli said:


> I'm with you Mike - I think we have "another one" - cleanup on aisle 4


He has 12 years of woodworking experience; read his bio. He said he just has the DP for a short time. You can definitely assess how well a new tool works in terms of power, ridgidity and precision, in a short time. It is only longevity that remains to be seen. Does the motor burn out, parts break, etc. Most reviews are for just purchased tools. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Mycrossover said:


> *He has 12 years of woodworking experience; read his bio*. He said he just has the DP for a short time. You can definitely assess how well a new tool works in terms of power, ridgidity and precision, in a short time. It is only longevity that remains to be seen. Does the motor burn out, parts break, etc. Most reviews are for just purchased tools.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


 @Mycrossover - It would really help, after 55 posts, if you provided a first name - tired of referring to people as n/a

Now I'm not sure which "he" you are referring to as having 12 years of woodworking experience, but I think you're a little late to the party.

The individual that Mike @MT Stringer and I were referring to was "anniapalmer". That user has since been banished as he and another user were using this forum to drum up links to their websites under the ruse of providing "tool reviews". Clicks at their sites were for money making purposes.
That's the reason you won't see "anniapalmer's" post in this thread and likely the reason you made assumptions.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

“Nancy Brown” was doing the same thing. Also gone for good. Supported one manufacturer’s product in one thread and later someone else’s in another later.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I compared the WEN DP to the Jet and found them identical, down to the casting marks. Just painted a different color. I am sure they came from the same factory in China. I have another WEN product, their ceiling mount air filter. The stats are similar to the Jet unit, but the Jet is physically larger. But their filters are about the same. The last one of these I bought was about $99 on sale through WalMart's online store with free in-store delivery. I ordered the DP online and had it delivered to HD. That allows looking over the shipping crate. If it's crushed or resealed, I won't accept it.

I don't have any other WEN products, but did some checking in stores and their small band saw seems to be the exact same as the Rikon. Not going to buy a WEN bandsaw to do a comparison. But I think the fact is that there are only a few manufacturers making these tools and they relabel, repaint and change badges for different marketing companies. 

QC is at least in part a function of manufacturing precision. A tool maker who produces junk usually gets dumped and customers go elsewhere because returns zap profits. Or the marketing company goes out of business. Consider the attitudes around here about certain tool makers. There are occasional bargains, and there's crap. Forum members who share which is which are one of the nice things about this site.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> But I think the fact is that there are only a few manufacturers making these tools and they relabel, repaint and change badges for different marketing companies.


I think so too. Way back, in around '96/'97, I was shopping for a bench saw. I eventually got one from Harbor Freight. Almost all of the designs were similar, with usually only minor differences. Chose HF because it was somewhere closer to $50 then $75, but a primary reason was because it was the identical twin, except for color and a couple of markings, with a big name saw (can't recall which one now) listed at $300. And the saw still works.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GO Harbor Freight!!

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There are a number of companies that I don’t believe have a factory. Like King Canada, Magnum, and maybe even Jet. When I was looking for a set of power planer blades I found that mine (Makita) fit 22 other models and 6 looked identical. Makita and Hitachi even use the same model number. My Hitachi M12v looks a lot like an older Makita. My King planer looks identical to about 4 or 5 other makes I’ve come across. A Sears cheap TS looked more or less identical to a half dozen others. In a lunch box planer test by FWW all the also ran models had the same motor and frame. The list goes on and on.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had one of those Makitas too. And I have noticed most of the lunch box planers look exactly the same, just different colors. Paid a lot for the darn thing, didn't get much for it when I went to the 735. I bet the WEN and Tritons are the same too.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There are a number of companies that I don’t believe have a factory. Like King Canada, Magnum, and maybe even Jet. When I was looking for a set of power planer blades I found that mine (Makita) fit 22 other models and 6 looked identical. Makita and Hitachi even use the same model number. My Hitachi M12v looks a lot like an older Makita. My King planer looks identical to about 4 or 5 other makes I’ve come across. A Sears cheap TS looked more or less identical to a half dozen others. In a lunch box planer test by FWW all the also ran models had the same motor and frame. The list goes on and on.


I mentioned in another thread some time ago, that my King 6" jointer is identical to the Jet, except for the color. The only difference was that the Jet manual was better written. I'm sure they're all made in the same factory and rebadged for each individual company.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

A few years ago, I bought a Harbor Freight oscillating spindle sander when it was on sale. Apparently there a lot of other companies with that same style. Ryobi, Jet, Grizzly, Triton just to name a few.

https://www.google.com/search?q=osc...1lMKHZGzCSkQsAQIvwE&biw=1696&bih=846&dpr=1.13


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@MT Stringer Mike, those pictures are surely a wake-up regarding brand loyalty. So many tool suppliers are really just marketing companies for imported tools. No wonder Bosch's reputation is consistently so good, and that so many others' reputations are iffy.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Here's another one from Canadian Tire (Canada) - identical. Name change only on all this units.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think some parts are harder and more costly to make so those are the same on every tool and that’s the dead giveaway identifying them.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It'd be interesting to see a price comparison of all those...no sale prices....just all regular pricing all on the same day.


----------

